# Kel Tech P-9 Tune-Up?



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with tuning-up, for lack of a better choice of words, a P-9?

The more I use and carry mine, the more I like it! However, there are a few things I really don't like. One is the long-stiff trigger pull, and the other is the plastic, or whatever it is, Guide Rod.

I've seen stainless steel replacement guide rods for sale, has anyone replaced the original guide rod with one of the stainless steel rods, that are available. If so, what was the out come of same?

Has anyone done anything to improve the trigger pull?

Johnny


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Johnny,
I Have done a bit of tweeking to my P-11. The "fluff and buff" that Keltec groups talk about. didn't shorten the trigger pull, but made it a nice sweet long revolver style da. Also the overall consesus from what i have read, is ..don't change the polymer guide rod on the keltecs. yes, there were apparently problems with Glock polymer rods in the day, but not with the keltecs. also the fear is more wear on the gun (peening at the slide, more wear to the barrel "lug".
The various fluff and buffs i have done on 3 keltecs now have worked well to really smooth the pull. i have a couple of good links, but go here....
http://www.ktog.org (go to the bulletin board) .....and try what they have. they also have the links. The "golden Loki" instructions are the most comprehensive.

Hope this helps. ( i love my p-11 now that i put some small tlc into it) there is also some.....selling of after market trigger mod stuff, i haven't tried it, but have been intrigued.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Isn’t that like redoing the interior of a Ford Pinto?
:anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen::anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Isn't that like redoing the interior of a Ford Pinto?
> :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen::anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:


Laugh all you want my friend! Yes, it's a rough piece, but it's very reliable, holds 10 + 1 rounds of 9mm in a very small package, goes bang every time I pull the trigger, with no hangs ups - ever!

I also have a Colt Pony Pocket-Lite .380, and a Kahr P-9 in 9mm, as far as small guns go, and I love them both, however, I still carry the Kel-Tech 24/7 and have no qualms about doing so. :smt068


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Isn't that like redoing the interior of a Ford Pinto?
> :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen::anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:


comments like that will be responded to in kind.
Now please, mr god of costumer service, explain to me WHY my next holster for my p-11 should come from galco? I'm thinking, what was it that customer said? bianchi?
oh, wait, there is no UDC or SOB for this gun from galco, guess they do think its a ford pinto, maybe i should buy elsewhere.

:anim_lol::anim_lol::buttkick::watching:

oh yeah, and of course after spending $200 less than another "wonder 9", i can buy another holster, and more ammo, and the 3 extra magazines.......:smt033


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Polished inards as I do to all autos & my P11, 2 PF9s & p3at all seem to have lightened up in the trigger after a lot of dry fire w/snap caps.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Johnny,
How about a follow up? do any F&B? How is it now?
Thanks
Niadh


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Hey Johnny,
> How about a follow up? do any F&B? How is it now?
> Thanks
> Niadh


To be honest with you, I didn't do any F&B yet. I did put another 50 rounds thru it, and again, it ran perfectly. I am thinking that I should not touch it. Yes, I am not liking the stiff trigger pull. But, it's not a target gun, and it works all the time as is! For now, I am just going to leave it as is.

Johnny


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I did just a F&B, not any of the...aftermarket mods. I like it a lot now, have even used it for IDPA. I figure it's what i carry, so that is what i will use. Can't say i did well, but i don't think that was the pistol lol.
Glad you like the gun.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

niadhf said:


> I like it a lot now, have even used it for IDPA. I figure it's what i carry, so that is what i will use.


My understanding is the the PF-9 is not approved for IDPA because of its 7rd capacity. The P-11 is approved, again, because of capacity.

Was the IDPA event "sanctioned" or non-sanctioned? Just curious - I agree with your logic - "use what you would normally carry for SD".


----------

